# B.D r.d. 3 Gustav Mahler



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Like many composers, my early years were fraught with disappointment and desire,both swelling up to a first real position as conductor at Bad Hall. As the name suggests, not all went well. The orchestra never was quite up to the task of playing well and they were but a stepping stone in my career. Still, as with all musical related positions, I gave it 200% of my efforts as it deserved.That was followed by Ljubljana in 1881, Olomouc in 1882 and Vienna in 1883. During these times I continued to compose my first three symphonies and various Lieder. The symphonies didn't fare very well at the critics table due to some anti-Semitic critics bent on running me out of town. The first symphony did well though and at least helped spread the word of my new compositions.
The 2nd Symphony was a bit too long for the public yet that's how I composed it. At 83 minutes, the attention span of some made it a difficult work. Still, I did achieve some recognition due to it's performances. I did make some friends in the critics circle and started to read more favourable reviews. 
My symphony #3 had a bit more success with the public but still not enough with the critics.
This work follows my Wunderhorn series of Lieder and incorporates many melodies from said works. I think it one of my best works and so dear to my heart. The themes of what the earth,nature and other parts of existence tell me shows my desire to be at one with God,nature and mankind.
Finally, Symphony #4 ends my creative early period of activity. This work had a success with both critics and the public,proving to be my most popular symphony to date.

As yet I had not really found my soul mate and therefore had no real friens to share my successes with. All alone in the world but then also comfortable with my loneliness.
I would later add such feelings to my works.

At this point in my life I cling to whatever love and happiness I can.

Yours,

Gustav Mahler


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Staying afloat Herr Mahler!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

handlebar said:


> ...first real position as conductor at Bad Hall...[T]hat was followed by Ljubljana in 1881, Olomouc in 1882 and Vienna in 1883.






> At twenty, Mahler took his first job as conductor, leading the summer operetta season at Bad Hall near Linz...Mahler climbed the career ladder, moving to Laibach (Ljubljana), Iglau (Jihlava), Olmütz (Olomouc), Kassel, Prague, Leipzig, Budapest, Hamburg and eventually, in 1897- Vienna.
> _Source_: Michael Steinberg: *The Symphony*


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Chi_town/Philly said:


>


Iglau barely deserves mention as I was not there long. The positions I filled in Prague and beyond were after my "early" period and might be discussed after the result of the pending balloon ride. Hence the reasons for non-inclusion of said positions.
Herr Steinberg is correct but jumping the gun a wee bit.

G Mahler.


----------

